#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo, ich bin eine "mündige Patientin" >

## brigittemerino

xxxxxxxx

----------


## Stine

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spass hier!!  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Brigitte, 
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. :Smiley:

----------


## kiki

hallo …………auch ein herzlich willkommen ,  ……….ja, so hat jedes land seine eigenschaften.   

> *Zitat* *Merkwürdigerweise lebt die spanische und französische Bevölkerung immer noch, obwohl dort die Menschen selbst verantworten dürfen, wie sie mit ihren Medizinbedürfnissen umgehen.*

    da würde ich gerne mehr erfahren was damit gemeint ist .  lg kiki

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo,
ich sehe die Sache mit der Rezeptpflicht zum Teil sicher so wie du. Beispielsweise kann man Ibuprofen bis 400 mg rezeptfrei bekommen, höhere Dosierungen jedoch unterstehen der Rezeptpflicht. Naja, nicht sehr logisch, denn man kann ja mehrere nehmen.
Andererseits würde ich mich über eine vernünftige Aufklärung der Patienten freuen bezüglich der Folgeschäden nach Einnahme eines Medikamentes. Aber das wird ja heutzutage selten praktiziert trotz Rezeptpflicht...
Von mir aus kann man mehr Medikamente rezeptfrei verkaufen. Das gilt m.E. auf keinen Fall für Antibiotika, denn hier können durch Missbrauch Resistenzen gezüchtet werden, die sich nachteilig auf alle auswirken. Leider ist es heute schon so, dass aus Südeuropa resistente Keime zu uns kommen. Im Sinne unserer immungeschwächten Patienten sllten wir hier sehr verantwortungsbewusst mit umgehen.
Für mich gehören alle Patienten über alle Massnahmen, Fakten und Diagnosen aufgeklärt!! Ist für alle leichter und die Compliance ist nicht zuletzt ungleich besser.
Viel Spaß hier im Forum.

----------


## kiki

hallo brigitte , …. da geben ich dir recht,hier kann man in den apotheken fast alles ohne rezept kaufen . auch ich habe nicht das gefühl das dies von den hiesigen menschen ausgenutz wird (eher von den touristen ). Ja, ich lebe in katalunien seit 36 jahren   @dreamchaser……….,ich bin von den hiesigen ärzten oft erstaunt mit welcher sorglosigkeit sie antibiotika ohne großartiger aufklärung verschreiben, da kann ich das bedenken im bezug auf resistente keime die aus südeuropa kommen voll verstehen . ..........zu einer größeren aufklärung der patienten im bezug auf massnahme ,fakten oder diagnose sehe auch ich nur vorteile. aber all dies sollte in einer ausdrucksweise stattfinden die der patient auch verstehen/nachvollziehen kann,das heißt ohne gräuslich klingende fachausdrücke in latein.  noch einen schönen sonntag kiki

----------


## Patientenschubser

> sollte in einer ausdrucksweise stattfinden die der patient auch verstehen/nachvollziehen kann,das heißt ohne gräuslich klingende fachausdrücke in latein.

 Das erinnert ein bisschen ans Mittelalter, als in den Kirchen die Predigten in Latein gehalten wurden.
Ausser den "Kirchenväter" verstand keiner etwas....
Aber es klingt so wichtig....  :Smiley: 
Ich bin schon lange dafür das alles in Deutsch geschrieben/ erklärt wird.

----------


## dreamchaser

Man muss den Patienten dort abholen, wo er von seinem Kenntnisstand steht - das ist mal mehr, mal weniger. Die Sprache spielt gar keine Rolle dabei, denn es gibt auch im Deutschen viele medizinische Begriffe, die dem Patienten nicht geäufig sein müssen. 
Die Kunst ist es, dem Patienten alles so zu erklären, dass er es verstehen kann.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar ich stimme dir voll zu.
Allerdings ist es sicherlich immer noch besser alles in Deutsch zusagen, da das unsere Sprache ist.
Das würde vielen Ärzten etwas von ihrer Arroganz/ Überheblich nehmen. 
Meine Erfahrung zeigt wenn ich einem Patienten/ Angehörigen erkläre was wir tun nimmt das sofort die Angst und schafft unmittelbar ein Vertrauensverhältnis. 
Ich bin für mündige Patienten und Angehörige.....

----------


## kiki

@dreamchaser,  

> Die Kunst ist es, dem Patienten alles so zu erklären, dass er es verstehen kann.

 .........genau mein denken.
@schupser,  

> Meine Erfahrung zeigt wenn ich einem Patienten/ Angehörigen erkläre was wir tun nimmt das sofort die Angst und schafft unmittelbar ein Vertrauensverhältnis

 .........gratulation . 
lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> Man muss den Patienten dort abholen, wo er von seinem Kenntnisstand steht - das ist mal mehr, mal weniger. Die Sprache spielt gar keine Rolle dabei, denn es gibt auch im Deutschen viele medizinische Begriffe, die dem Patienten nicht geäufig sein müssen. 
> Die Kunst ist es, dem Patienten alles so zu erklären, dass er es verstehen kann.

  
Stimme dem zu 100% zu. Wird denn innerhalb des Medizinstudiums die Arzt-Patient Kommunikation mit unterrichtet? 
LG Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Nein.

----------


## dreamchaser

Wird es schon, aber leider etwas zu kurz. Wir hatten mehrere Stunden mit Schauspielern als Patienten, mit denen das Arzt-Patienten-Gespräch geübt wurde - aber jede Situation und jeder Patient ist anders, also kann man so etwas nicht oft genug üben.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ dreamchacer, 
würdest Du sagen, dass Deine Beteiligung hier im Forum auch eine Art von Übung ist, um eine besser Arzt-Patienten Kommunikation zu erzielen? 
LG Ulrike

----------


## mario moreno

da wird sich eh etwas aendern, denn das Apothekenmonopol in Deutschland wird aufgeweicht, schon durch die Internetapotheken hat man die Moeglichkeit sich auch anderstwo zu versorgen, dazu kommt das nun auch kuenftig"Billigapotheken" zugelassen werden, so kenne ich das auch in Caracas da kaufe ich eben mal um die Ecke das an medicamenten was ich brauche und kann unter einer Vielzahl von Pharmakonzernen mir das Produkt heraussuchen das mir Gut und Guenstig erscheint
klar bei den drei grossen Pharmas die in Deutschland vertrieben werden bleiben die Preise dementsprechend Hoch

----------


## Muschel

> hola, ¿eres de Venezuela? Te voy a contestar en español. Esto de comprar medicina por internet más fácil tiene problemas si compras de otros paises. una amiga mia le habian abierto un paquete en la aduana, y no le han dado el contenido aunque eran solamente vitaminas. dicieron que solamente un farmaceutico tiene derecho de importar esto. ¿Has tratado de importar medicina con exito? Yo compro en farmácias que ofrecen en ebay. Saludos BM

 forumssprache = spanisch?  
Mfg, Totenschein

----------


## mario moreno

hola Brigitte, 
gracias por tù mensaje y tengo una pregunta tu vives en alemania o donde? 
te saludo
mario  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> hola Brigitte, 
> gracias por tù mensaje y tengo una pregunta tu vives en alemania o donde? 
> te saludo
> mario

  

> Übersetzung
> Hallo Brigitte,
> danke für deine Antwort und ich habe noch eine Frage wo lebst du in Deutschland?

 @Brigitte & Mario 
seit bitte so gut und unterhaltet Euch in Zukunft innerhalb des Forums auf Deutsch.
So haben alle etwas von den Beiträgen, den darum geht es schließlich! 
Was Ihr per PN macht ist Euch überlassen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Maggie

> @ dreamchacer, 
> würdest Du sagen, dass Deine Beteiligung hier im Forum auch eine Art von Übung ist, um eine besser Arzt-Patienten Kommunikation zu erzielen? 
> LG Ulrike

 Denke schon, dass es für Dreamchaser eine Art Übung ist. Finde es auch toll dass sie sich hier so einbringt.
Bin froh, dass es so eine Seite gibt, denn manchmal haben die niedergelassenen Ärzte ja kaum Zeit, was ich wiederum auch verstehe. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ dreamchacer, 
kann Maggies Lob nur weiterreichen. Freue mich immer über Deine Beiträge hier im Forum. Vielen Dank mal dafür. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## dreamchaser

Dankeschön, freue mich, wenn ich etwas helfen kann :-))

----------

